# Установить на usb hdd

## IgorD

Подскажите, хочу установить на USB HDD Gentoo, чтобы ее постигать. Пока не шарю так особо в линуксе вобще. Но на арендованом сервере удавалось установить какойнить пакетик типа mc =) Не более того.

Подскажите, какой бы из представленных в списке на скачку торрентов скачивать. Проц x86.

----------

## IgorD

если вдруг найдется еще один такой умник, то отвечу сам себе =) никаких проблем. просто установи.

----------

## IgorD

Взялся сегодня знакомиться с Linux'ом на примере Gentoo.

Начал с установки live mini, все вроде неплохо, по сети скачался сам последний портач, долго писал и много что не может что-то там найти, перебирая разные директории. Не знаю почему. Команду набивал из хендбука с сайта генту. Ладно. Папочка portage Появилась, заглянуть не решился =)

Потом тут же http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-x86-quickinstall.xml писал команды дальше, но дальше этого куска продвинуться не получилось:

Chrooting

Mount the /proc & /dev file systems, copy over the /etc/resolv.conf file, then chroot into your Gentoo environment. 

Code Listing 2.16: Chroot

livecd usr # cd /

livecd / # mount -t proc proc /mnt/gentoo/proc

livecd / # mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

livecd / # cp -L /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/

livecd / # chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

livecd / # env-update && source /etc/profile

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

Ибо команды не хотели делать то, что им велено, и ругались на всякое... Хз почему. Прошла токлько chroot.

После этого: Скачал гуишный инсталлятор. Потыкал, пошло. Ждал долго, но норм, перезагрузился когда не увидел окошечек. Что надо выбирать? =) чтобы окошечки были?

Больше того - зайти не смог, может юзера напутал, может пароль. Буду пробовать завтра еще разик. Но хочется не через гуй.

Суть: есть че почитать, чтобы по шагам расписано было?

Коротко о себе: не идиот. Интересна установка именно генту, ибо под ней работает сервак, который я арендовал у хостера для обкатки кой-каких своих пхп+mysql программистских потуг. Хочется именно из под консоли поставить все плоть до окошек. В готовом линуксе у хостера умудрился набрать emerge mc, и был счастлив. Печатаю вслепую, консоль не пугает, мады люблю =)

----------

## FlaTHunTeR

хэндбук, gentoo_doc любой из них... во втором ещё и набор всяческих полезных статей!  :Wink: 

----------

